# Fuente de 9v y 5v simetrica



## broka (Nov 1, 2006)

hola gente, saben que tengo un transformador que me entrega 12 voltios
es decir tengo el polo positivo y negativo y seria
y lo que quiero hacer esque me ayuden  para que la fuente me entregue 9 volts con el regulador 7809 y 5 volts con el 7805 con solo ese transformador
porfa lo necesito urgente, saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2006)

Con una fuente de 12V no es trivial hacer una fuente simetrica, pero me parece que andas un poco confundido.

Simetrica es 5V y -5V o dicho de otra forma coguiendo dos pilas y uniendolas en serie.
Positivo con segativo. Tomando como masa la union.


El digrama es muy facil. Primero debes tener esos 12V en continua o pasarlo por un puente rectificador y el tipico condensador de filtrado de 2200uF/35V.
Conectar la patilla derecha del 7809 al condensador, la central a masa y la izquierda ya tienens la tension e 9V
Lo mismo con el 7805, la izquierda al condensador, la central a masa y la salida es la izquierda.

pagina 1 y 2
http://www.htckorea.co.kr/en/data/LM78XX.pdf

El 7805 puede ser necesario un disipador o una placa metalica por si se calienta.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola broka:

Este es un diagrama de la conexión más sencilla de la fuente que necesitas.

Te dejo además una página con información sobre los reguladores positivos LM7805 y LM 7809.

Espero y te sirva esta información.
Un saludo a todos   

P.D. Sólo un pequeño detalle, las fuentes simétricas son las que pueden entregar voltajes idénticos positivos y negativos, no las que te dan dos positivos diferentes.


----------

